
Report: Vegetarians twice as likely to suffer depression than meat eaters - Mz
http://www.sfgate.com/life/article/Vegetarians-depression-meat-eaters-11818334.php
======
Fricken
He who makes a beast of himself gets rid of the pain of being a man.

